
Swing-Up of an Inverted Pendulum on a Cart - gereshes
https://gereshes.com/2019/08/19/swing-up-of-an-inverted-pendulum-on-a-cart/
======
PaulHoule
I don't like these short posts that don't come to a conclusion. It smells like
content marketing.

